# Welche Politikerin in Nylons findet ihr attraktiv?



## Nylonalex786 (7 Juni 2022)

Hallo zusammen. 

Seit einiger Zeit lassen viele Politikerinnen ihre Hosenanzüge gerne im Schrank und zeigen sich auch in Rock bzw. Kleid und Nylons. Wen davon findet ihr besonders attraktiv? 

Ich persönlich finde zum Beispiel viele Outfits von Frau Giffey, Frau Klöckner oder auch Frau Wissler sehr sexy.


----------



## boggensack224 (7 Juni 2022)

Die Wagenknecht finde ich hat sehr geile Beine! DANKE!!!


----------



## Dennis0205 (7 Juni 2022)

Meiner Meinung nach finde ich Dorothee Bär am attraktivsten. Sie hat echt tolle Beine, vor allem in Nylons. Dazu ist sie auch sehr sympathisch.
Frage mich ob sie auch mal Halterlose trägt


----------



## Olivenoel2 (9 Juni 2022)

Solang sie nicht den Mund aufmachen und halbwegs schlank und jung sind - alle


----------



## Harrison70 (12 Juni 2022)

Mir fällt grade nur die Baerbock ein.


----------



## Punisher (12 Juni 2022)

die Wagenknecht ist scharf


----------



## Raziel76 (15 Juni 2022)

Die erste Dame die mir da ins Gedächtnis huscht ist bei mir ebenso die Frau Wagenknecht.


----------



## Handschmeichler (16 Juni 2022)

Tipp:
Das Ausland hat oft mehr zu bieten als Deutschland.
Und bei Flickr gibt es häufig hochauflösendes Material.


----------



## JimJupiter (19 Juni 2022)

Die Outfits von Frau Giffey und Janine Wissler finde ich auch sehr geil gerne auch dann so Frauen wie Ilse Aigner Dorothee Baer Annalena Baerbock Marina Weisband Gabriele Pauli Manuela Schwesig oder auch Katharina Fegebank


----------



## haller (22 Juni 2022)

sehr interessant ich finde Klöckner und Baerbock sehr schön


----------



## Max100 (22 Juni 2022)

Katja Suding find auch sehr scharf


----------



## Phantom0815 (22 Juni 2022)

Wagenknecht


----------



## ferdibier58 (22 Juni 2022)

Da es nur um die äußeren Werte geht nenne ich noch die gebärfreudige
Fr.Frauke Petry.


----------



## bock123 (26 Juni 2022)

Baerbock, Klöckner, Wissing,


----------



## tvgirlslover (26 Juni 2022)

Annalena Baerbock, Franziska Giffey, Janine Wissler, Katarina Barley, Julia Klöckner, Frauke Petry


----------



## TNT (26 Juni 2022)

Michaela Kaniber


----------



## Maev (19 Sep. 2022)

Für mich sind Annalena Baerbock, Franziska Giffey und Dorothee Bär die attraktivsten.


----------



## volleytisch (4 Nov. 2022)

Annalena Baerbock
Dorothee Bär
Katja Suding
Anne Spiegel

Besonders attraktiv werden sie, wenn sie Stiefel tragen.


----------

